# [SOLVED] RAM not running at full speed



## Chronic Tech (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello guys,

Just updated my RAM to 12gb triple channel DDR3 1600mhz. The machine has picked up the RAM and it shows triple channel and the right amount, all is well there.

However, it is,when not overclocked, only running it at 1060mhz. For some reason it is not making use of the full speed, and unless I tell it to overclock using an auto-overclock engine, it does not change to the 1600mhz it can run at.

I have a Biostar X58A motherboard, 2.66ghz i7 quad core chip. 

I have gone through the BIOS and cannot see anywhere where you can reset the RAM to 1600mhz.

This RAM is for 1.5v, it is G.Skill Tri-channel

cheers, Justin


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM not running at full speed*

Memory Support for the Biostar X58A is DDR3-2000(OC)/1600(OC)/1333(OC)

I have never used any BioStar Mobo's so I am unfamiliar with their Bios or it's ability for OC RAM.


----------



## Chronic Tech (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: RAM not running at full speed*

Hello, thanks. Yes, the only way I get it to run and the build speed for the RAM is to go onto the O.N.E. page and alter the settings to run in manual overclock, leave the chip settings alone and then I have access to the settings for the RAM, setting it manually to 1600mhz.

I cannot understand why when it automatically picks up that it is 1600mhz and triple channel, giving the right total of 12gb, it will not automatically set 1600mhz. Weird.

Justin


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM not running at full speed*



Tyree said:


> Memory Support for the Biostar X58A is DDR3-2000(OC)/1600(OC)/1333(OC)


The above is from the Mobo manufacturer's site. Any of the RAM listed require OC'ing to run at their rated speed. The 1060mhz is evidently the Mobo's default speed for RAM.


----------



## Chronic Tech (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: RAM not running at full speed*

That may well be the problem Tyree, but surely it should autodetect and run the RAM at the right speed.....!:huh:

Justin


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM not running at full speed*

The default speed for the Mobo is 1060. Anything above that requires OC.


----------



## Chronic Tech (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: RAM not running at full speed*

Yup, it sure looks that way...... 

Thank you.:thumb:


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> but surely it should autodetect and run the RAM at the right speed....


Not necessarily. 



> The default speed for the Mobo is 1060


I think Tyree hit the nail on the head. What is your CPU running at? The motherboard's bus speed determines the speed your RAM runs at and that is determined by the slowest device sitting on that bus. Also, many modern motherboards have "Eco" or "Green" modes that will toggle down speeds to conserve energy when "the demand" is not taxing the system and calling for more power. And some Intel processors use "SpeedStep" for similar power savings ability and I note your board supports that too (if enabled). 

These energy saving features often make it difficult to benchmark systems because programs like *Speccy* don't tax the system when monitoring and gathering specs.

The fact your RAM is recognized is the big thing. I would MUCH rather have more RAM running slow than less RAM running fast.

Should you decide to push (OC) this RAM, make sure you are carefully monitoring your temperatures.


----------



## Chronic Tech (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks, Bill, what I have done is go onto manual overclocking without pushing up the speed of the cpu and then I can tell the system that the RAM is 1600 Mhz. That seems to be fine and there is no apparent problem with temperatures, which I do watch.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got it running at it's rated speed and thanks for posting back.


----------



## Chronic Tech (Mar 14, 2006)

My pleasure, Tyree. Having folks like to you bounce ideas off is a great asset.


----------

